# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Covers from JD McPherson, Dick Dale and so much more music!

## RockabillyNBlues

Cover tunes from JD McPherson, The Paladins, Br5-49, Di Maggio Connection, Dick Dale, requests for Elvis Presley, Linda Gail Lewis, the instru-Mental Breakdown returns, rockers from The Bloodshots, Big Sandy and his Fly-Rite Boys and so much more crammed into your favorite hour for great music- Rockabilly N Blues Radio Hour!
http://rockabillynblues.blogspot.com...kabilly-n.html

----------

